# Moving to Spain



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

I am moving to Spain shortly and want to rent in ALICANTE area. My wife and daughter aged 24 is moving as well. I am a Qualified Nurse and wish to continue my career but now seek employment in any Nursing Home or Nursing AGENCY. Would you be kind enough to offer any advice I may need or any contacts you may know. Also can you give me an indication as to the cost of living out here in Spain.
Thank you 
Nicholas WARNER


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nicholas Warner said:


> I am moving to Spain shortly and want to rent in ALICANTE area. My wife and daughter aged 24 is moving as well. I am a Qualified Nurse and wish to continue my career but now seek employment in any Nursing Home or Nursing AGENCY. Would you be kind enough to offer any advice I may need or any contacts you may know. Also can you give me an indication as to the cost of living out here in Spain.
> Thank you
> Nicholas WARNER



I´m a qualified nurse too. I kinda have a job in an english speaking nursing home, although they could only offer me bank work which means they phone you when other staff are off sick or on holiday. So far in the year I´ve been here they´ve only phoned me twice, but then I think I´m one of over 20 on their books, so I dont count it as employment, but my thinking was that it would get me "in"!!????. The pay in this particular one is €7 hour and the full time hours are 8am-2pm and 4pm - 8pm. Its a lovely place tho, full of fun and it doesnt have that "nursing home" smell you get in the UK.

I dont think that even at full-time you´d be able to live on that wage, but if you´ve got independant means or can fund the difference somehow???? ´Mind you, I´m further west so it maybe more expensive to live here. Rent, council tax, cigarettes, booze and petrol are cheaper than the UK, but most other things are roughly the same

As for nursing within the hospital system or agency work, you HAVE to be totally fluent in both written and spoken Spanish.... I´m still working on that one!!!! The hospital system here is different, the nurses nurse and the patients families look after the patients needs IE food, clothing, washing etc... 

The best thing to do is e-mail nursing homes within the area you´re going to be living and offer your services. There is mass unemployment here tho, worse than the UK, but you may get lucky

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can certainly help you re rentals, I can certainly help you with info re Alicante but the chances of you finding employment are miniscule I am afraid. Jojo is spot on. When the new hospital opened in Torrevieja there were 12,000 applications for employment! 
¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Moved thread here as it had been posted in the cost of living thread


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicholas Warner said:


> I am moving to Spain shortly and want to rent in ALICANTE area. My wife and daughter aged 24 is moving as well. I am a Qualified Nurse and wish to continue my career but now seek employment in any Nursing Home or Nursing AGENCY. Would you be kind enough to offer any advice I may need or any contacts you may know. Also can you give me an indication as to the cost of living out here in Spain.
> Thank you
> Nicholas WARNER


I think due to the exchange rate the cost of living is more expensive here, other than **** and booze. We looked at a new car the other day it was 28,000 euros, the same in the UK was 18,000 sterling. Thats a huge differance. I think house rental is cheaper here, there are properties in our village from 220 euros a month. I suppose it all works out about even in the end, but people think spain is cheap, it isn't.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> I think due to the exchange rate the cost of living is more expensive here, other than **** and booze. We looked at a new car the other day it was 28,000 euros, the same in the UK was 18,000 sterling. Thats a huge differance. I think house rental is cheaper here, there are properties in our village from 220 euros a month. I suppose it all works out about even in the end, but people think spain is cheap, it isn't.


Yes I think rent, council tax and petrol are cheaper. Eating out, food shopping is about the same (depending where you go), but cars, electronics, computers, games consuls, white goods etc are much more expensive

Jo x


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicholas Warner said:


> I am moving to Spain shortly and want to rent in ALICANTE area. My wife and daughter aged 24 is moving as well. I am a Qualified Nurse and wish to continue my career but now seek employment in any Nursing Home or Nursing AGENCY. Would you be kind enough to offer any advice I may need or any contacts you may know. Also can you give me an indication as to the cost of living out here in Spain.
> Thank you
> Nicholas WARNER


I think you'' find it cheaper than the UK, though there seems to be a general opinion that it's much the same, I don't agree.

The important thing is the Operating costs, weekly/monthly side of life, not the Capital Expenditure, one offs.

Taxes here are much lower (not income tax per say though that depends HUGELY on what dependents one has and those who have three kids, for example, get one heck of a tax allowance and quite a few other benefits with what is termed Familia Numerosa. Personal allowances are much the same for individuals.

Other taxes such as Council Tax and road tax are a fraction of the UK.

A second hand car does cost more here than in the UK. But check out a 7 or 8 year old car in the UK and then do the same here!!! - you'll soon see why. The mechanics of the car are the thing to check here, rarely the bodywork. A 7 or 8 year old car well looked after in Spain really is as new and you get a hell of a lot of Lancia, Fiat, Alpha Romeo etc, models here that have long since given up to the rust in the UK. Same goes for things like exhausts, trackrod ends etc., etc., and thus, the maintenance of a car. Bottom line, little to no salt on the roads here.

Eating out has no comparison with the UK. McDonnalds is pretty much the same, but I did say "eating out" not fast food. You can still get house menus here at prices that dissapeared in the UK many years ago. Of course the A La Carte industry is a piece of string wherever you live. You can pay what you like for whatever service/quality. Check out (www carrefour es) and look at prices for TV, Computers, GPS and just about any electronic item. Then look at Curry's, Comet etc and I think you'll find that even with the exchange rate as it is, the prices are basically the same. You can pay more than €1000 and then some for a large TV. But you can also pay less than €350 for a large TV. I guess if we look at Samsung in the UK and Sony Bravia in Spain, Spain will be more expensive. Same for Computers, Fridges et all.

Bottom line personally. You still have a choice in Spain. You can live cheaply (Opex nowhere near as high as the UK if you stick with local foods etc., and Capex is up to you - 32" Samsung or 50" Sony Bravia, and you can live expensively, as you can anywhere else. After all, if one maintains two homes, travels internationally 3 or 5 times a year and in general lives the life of a wealthy person when in Spain, but was not doing that in the UK, it's difficult to compare like for like.

From a personal perspective (and finally ) I also factor in certain quality items like this fantastic house I live in with unbelievable views and a choice of several dozen beaches within a few minutes drive, most of them Blue Flag beaches.
I used to live in a very nice four bed house in the UK, with double garage and a large garden. But really, the double garage was less than half the one I have today and as for the garden, well lets just say that one man's large garden is another man's postage stamp. To me, these things, the environment in which I and my family live, are also important.

All the best.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> .
> 
> Eating out has no comparison with the UK. McDonnalds is pretty much the same, but I did say "eating out" not fast food. You can still get house menus here at prices that dissapeared in the UK many years ago. Of course the A La Carte industry is a piece of string wherever you live. You can pay what you like for whatever service/quality.


McDonalds is much more expensive in Spain, sadly my children are experts! It costs under a tenner in the UK for my OH and the kids to have their usual, in Spain for the same it costs nearly 20€!! I dont know if its just my area but "menu del dia" is usually around 7€ - 8€ depending on where, but that doesnt include drinks... well it may include a bottle of wine. In the UK it seems a similar quality works out at the same.

Jo


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> McDonalds is much more expensive in Spain, sadly my children are experts! It costs under a tenner in the UK for my OH and the kids to have their usual, in Spain for the same it costs nearly 20€!! I dont know if its just my area but "menu del dia" is usually around 7€ - 8€ depending on where, but that doesnt include drinks... well it may include a bottle of wine. In the UK it seems a similar quality works out at the same.
> 
> Jo


You're right JoJo!

According to the very popular world economics measurement, the BigMac (I kid you not!) Britain £ 2.29, Euro area € 3.37. I'm glad we stear clear of the place 

As for a menu in the UK for 7€ - 8€ - can't remember when I last used a UK restaurant for less than £15 a head, and certainly not including wine, beer or any other drink. In fact, I seem to remember referencing a bottle of house wine in just about any restaurant at around £12.

In my personal experience, quite a while back now, the local cafe would just about do an English Breakfat for around £10 with coffee and bread.... and as for the coffee  well, nuff said about that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> You're right JoJo!
> 
> According to the very popular world economics measurement, the BigMac (I kid you not!) Britain £ 2.29, Euro area € 3.37. I'm glad we stear clear of the place
> 
> ...


We obviously have different standards of eating out in the UK  I like to live on a budget LOL!!! And I dont drink wine, I always have Cola light/diet coke which is the same price in both countries ish roughly 1.50 in UK and 1.50€ in Spain.

I went to a cafe in the UK at christmas and it cost 13 pounds for the three of us. In Spain for similar I spend around 13€

I dont drink wine, I dont drink coffee, why am I in Spain!!!?? - I´m missing something arent I LOL

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont drink wine, I dont drink coffee, why am I in Spain!!!?? - I´m missing something arent I LOL
> 
> Jo x



The weather in Winter? LOLOLOL ROFLMAO


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> The weather in Winter? LOLOLOL ROFLMAO


Huh, well dunno about where you are today Steve, but the heavens have opened here and its cold!!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gorgeous here until an hour ago. You should have been here to enjoy it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Gorgeous here until an hour ago. You should have been here to enjoy it!



I wish!! We have Pony club in Cartama on Saturday mornings ! Actually the weather was ok over that way, lots of flies!. It wasnt til we got back to Alhaurin and the rain and wind came!

Huddled round my oil heater now!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I wish!! We have Pony club in Cartama on Saturday mornings ! Actually the weather was ok over that way, lots of flies!. It wasnt til we got back to Alhaurin and the rain and wind came!
> 
> **Ponies!!!Oh no, they are like donkies!!
> You will be getting XTreme all excited.
> ...



Had to come in from the naya as it was too hot.


----------



## barbara preston (Sep 8, 2007)

*life in galicia*

We are currently trying to sell, swap or rent out our house in Murcia province with a view to returning to the UK. However, having previously researched Galicia your post has re-ignited our interest in your area. Can you give any idea of what life is like up there? I am a keen gardener, greatly frustrated by the climate down here in the south and my other half loves his golf. What is available for visiting the UK in terms of flights? Is there a happy expat population in your area, with social activities etc. Don't think that we want to live in an ex pat commune, I speak reasonable Spanish and have always got on well with our Spanish neighbours. Which part of Galiia do you live in. Hope these aren't too many queries. Best wishes, Barbara



Xose said:


> I think you'' find it cheaper than the UK, though there seems to be a general opinion that it's much the same, I don't agree.
> 
> The important thing is the Operating costs, weekly/monthly side of life, not the Capital Expenditure, one offs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Went there last year for a break and it was very nice ..... lots of pics at my images site of Santiago, Lugo, Pontevedre and Noia.

Enjoyed it all, but whilstr we were there the climate was very much like I would have expected at the same time of year in the UK. Very wet, very windy



barbara preston said:


> We are currently trying to sell, swap or rent out our house in Murcia province with a view to returning to the UK. However, having previously researched Galicia your post has re-ignited our interest in your area. Can you give any idea of what life is like up there? I am a keen gardener, greatly frustrated by the climate down here in the south and my other half loves his golf. What is available for visiting the UK in terms of flights? Is there a happy expat population in your area, with social activities etc. Don't think that we want to live in an ex pat commune, I speak reasonable Spanish and have always got on well with our Spanish neighbours. Which part of Galiia do you live in. Hope these aren't too many queries. Best wishes, Barbara


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

barbara preston said:


> We are currently trying to sell, swap or rent out our house in Murcia province with a view to returning to the UK. However, having previously researched Galicia your post has re-ignited our interest in your area. Can you give any idea of what life is like up there? I am a keen gardener, greatly frustrated by the climate down here in the south and my other half loves his golf. What is available for visiting the UK in terms of flights? Is there a happy expat population in your area, with social activities etc. Don't think that we want to live in an ex pat commune, I speak reasonable Spanish and have always got on well with our Spanish neighbours. Which part of Galiia do you live in. Hope these aren't too many queries. Best wishes, Barbara


Hiya,

We have ventured into Galicia many a time and consider it to be a lovely part of Spain. The weather however is very much similar to the UK (as Strav points out), although the Southern part of Galicia is considerably better come the summer.

I doubt you will find any expat communities in Galicia, although there are of course a few people dotted about and the odd person that speaks English.

Property is definitely cheaper than most parts of Spain and you can pick up a decent annual rental for approx. 400 Euros a month.

As for golf, Galicia is renowned for its golf courses in the North.

Hope that helps, Dave


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

barbara preston said:


> We are currently trying to sell, swap or rent out our house in Murcia province with a view to returning to the UK. However, having previously researched Galicia your post has re-ignited our interest in your area. Can you give any idea of what life is like up there? I am a keen gardener, greatly frustrated by the climate down here in the south and my other half loves his golf. What is available for visiting the UK in terms of flights? Is there a happy expat population in your area, with social activities etc. Don't think that we want to live in an ex pat commune, I speak reasonable Spanish and have always got on well with our Spanish neighbours. Which part of Galiia do you live in. Hope these aren't too many queries. Best wishes, Barbara


Hi Barbara,
If you're a keen gardener then fear not, in fact, fear that statement. I know people here who's idea of a keen gardener is someone who plants rows and rows of potatoes, runner beans, tomatoes, cauliflowers, cabbages, carrots..... and lettuces of course, by the dozen. Most people seems to sow enough for the whole village for some reason. I guess it must be a case of providing for any relatives who live in town, friends, neighbours etc., it's all very sociable all in all.
The climate of sun and rain is ideal for growing just about anything. Oranges and lemons, Kiwi fruit, apples, plums (all sorts), grapes etc., all do really well in Galicia.

Personally I think the climate shift is evident here. Things are happening about a month ahead of when people remember. Tree pruning and the like all seem to have moved forward a month. 

As Stravinski says in his post, it is like the UK weather wise, just add about 5-10 degrees at any given time of year and a dryer, more predictable on a daily basis, summer generally and you have Galicia. I notice on the weather for today and tomorrow that we have fantastic sunny days ahead and the south east is covered in rain.... go figure! Also, noted from other posts, I have scraped ice of my car this winter. But I could have done it with my fingers. We never get the overnight temperatures that require a proper ice scraper and leaves you unable to open the door or get the key in without the aid of a lighter.

There are a lot of micro climates though. For some reason, when it's raining somewhere in Galicia it's generally chucking it down in Santiago. Pontevedra has probably the best all round weather and its coast line is to die for. All along the "Rias Bajas" is incredible for beaches, nature reserves - and even the Isla de La Toja with it's playground of the rich tag. I think from what I've seen on the web generally, there are quite a few Brits in the area. A guy called Colin Davies has a great blog you should take a look at. It's a bit local politics but has a lot of funny stories about life in Pontevedra, badly translated into English Menus and the like.

Social events depend very much on what and with whom you are looking to mix. The local "Casa do povo", bit like the local community hall back in the UK, is always doing stuff funded by the local government. Everything from day trips out to Portugal etc., to BBQ's and town fiestas. If you're OK mixing with the locals, social life will not be an issue. I think I can safely say that the actual number of social events driven by Brits for Brits in this neck of the woods is limited to none. There are however Brits or England related "My house - your house" activities as people find and mix with those who have common past history experiences, such as having lived in the UK, be they Spanish, English, American or whatever.
Galicia had a HUGE emigration population back in the 60's. So you get people here today who are ex Britain, Germany, Switzerland, Holland, Belgium, France and just about all over Europe.

Golf is less available than in the south or the UK. There are a lot of facilities, but not that many "Public Courses". If your husband is able to join a club however, there's plenty to choose from in both location and price range. If not, then I guess it's a case of finding the few public courses that exist and sticking to them, or finding that a friend is a member of a club and playing with them. That last one happens a lot here also.

Flights to the UK are not a problem. Depending on where you want to go in Galicia you have Vigo, Santiago, La Coruna and even O Porto (Portugal) airports all serving the North West of Spain and Ryan Air and Click Air are companies that offer great deals. Bearing in mind that you can get from one side of Galicia to the other in less time than it takes you to get to Central London from within the commuter belt on a Monday morning, distance is not always what it's about.

Location is everything in Galicia when it comes to prices for property and rentals. Everyone (in market place terms) wants to live by the coast. Consequently, a 1000Sq M plot near the coast can cost 10 times (no exageration) what the same plot would cost 45mins to 1 hr drive inland.

One last point. Galicia folk tend to speak Gallego amongst friends, family and neighbours. Much to the anoyance of some political parties, people here still speak Castellano especially when speaking to someone they don't know. You won't have a problem communicating if your Castellano is OK.
Appart from that, you'll also find lots of English speakers without looking, so be careful what you say on a checkout isle at the shop  Like everywhere in Spain it seems, Galicia job recruiters seem to want English for almost any vacancy these days so the young nearly always have a basic grasp of the English language and the old, if they haven't been in an English speaking country in their past life, will nearly always know someone who has


----------



## barbara preston (Sep 8, 2007)

Xose, many thanks for your speedy reply and the very useful information. I think we may be re-thinking our plans AGAIN. Only problem is getting rid of our property in the south as nothing property wise has moved there for well over a year. Nevertheless, we will keep on trying! Best wishes, Barbara


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

barbara preston said:


> Xose, many thanks for your speedy reply and the very useful information. I think we may be re-thinking our plans AGAIN. Only problem is getting rid of our property in the south as nothing property wise has moved there for well over a year. Nevertheless, we will keep on trying! Best wishes, Barbara


I guess the only positive thing about the housing market at the moment is that it gives one plenty of time to reflect and research the next move whilst one waits for the ilusive buyer. Best of luck with whatever you decide Barbara.


----------

